# Bin Laden Dead!



## PapaLumen (May 1, 2011)

Yup... http://edition.cnn.com/


----------



## TedTheLed (May 1, 2011)

Uh oh...


----------



## Greta (May 1, 2011)

TedTheLed said:


> Uh oh...



Ted... how odd... that was my first thought also...


----------



## angelofwar (May 1, 2011)

Hell Yeah! We shoulda got him in Tora Bora, but that may have stirred th hornets nest...10 yeas later, even his sidekicks may not give a crap. Good Job guys! Wish I coulda been there for that one!


----------



## Monocrom (May 1, 2011)

Greta said:


> Ted... how odd... that was my first thought also...


 
I made the same topic over at EDCF.

"Uh-oh" was my 2nd thought. My first was *"F**K Yeah!"*

My Osama topic over there is all about celebrating! How do you guys plan to celebrate? Let's share!

Not about muslims or religion or politics. Just about different ways of celebrating.


----------



## Greta (May 1, 2011)

No celebration here. Now just watching and waiting for the fall-out... as there most certainly will be. This ain't over... it has just begun.


----------



## S1LVA (May 1, 2011)

Celebrate? I bought 2 Surefires. GO AMERICA!


----------



## TDFbound (May 1, 2011)

*OSAMA IS DEAD!!!*

Osama is dead, and President Obama said "One Nation under God, Indivisible, with Liberty and Justice for All." They make school kids not say "under God," but maybe they will re-think it since the President said it on national TV. Thank God, thank whoever you want to that Osama is dead. I hope this has a good moral effect to the US troops and our allies, and I hope this sends fear into all of the bad guys that thought they were untouchable.


----------



## Monocrom (May 1, 2011)

Greta said:


> No celebration here. Now just watching and waiting for the fall-out... as there most certainly will be. This ain't over... it has just begun.


 
Oh I agree with you. But I'm not letting that stop me from celebrating tomorrow night. Even though it is a Monday.

The terrorists, the real ones regardless of nationality, will use any excuse in the world to do what they want to do. They hate America, everything it stands for, and all of us. They use a bunch of excuses. But it all boils down to hating America and everything she stands for. They'll simply use his death as another excuse. I'm not letting them damper my mood. Why? Simply because they have a new "excuse." Screw them. Time to celebrate.


----------



## Beamhead (May 1, 2011)

Greta said:


> No celebration here. Now just watching and waiting for the fall-out... as there most certainly will be. This ain't over... it has just begun.


You really think there will be? I think we have weakened them to the point of "minor" disturbances. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> You really think there will be? I think we have weakened them to the point of "minor" disturbances. But I could be wrong.


 
Beam... yeah, I really do think there will be. The ones who will be 'in charge' now are likely to not be as 'level-headed'. They have shown in the past their tendancies toward extreme radical. And the whole martyr thing is right up there on their bucket lists... :ironic:


----------



## angelofwar (May 2, 2011)

*Re: OSAMA IS DEAD!!!*



TDFbound said:


> Osama is dead, and President Obama said "One Nation under God, Indivisible, with Liberty and Justice for All." They make school kids not say "under God," but maybe they will re-think it since the President said it on national TV. Thank God, thank whoever you want to that Osama is dead. I hope this has a good moral effect to the US troops and our allies, and I hope this sends fear into all of the bad guys that thought they were untouchable.


 
Amen...but this will probably (read: will) get locked and/or moved to the cafe)


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

You realize that there is no 20th century analogue to this event; Hitler committed suicide and had his body recovered by Russians, Mussolini was executed by local communists, etc. This is the first time in modern history our men on the ground forced their way into an encampment, kicked in a door, and simply blew away the most wanted war criminal in the world..


----------



## qip (May 2, 2011)

great news Obama gettin Osama but also being in NYC and working in midtown i do feel anxious for the weeks ahead


----------



## angelofwar (May 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Oh I agree with you. But I'm not letting that stop me from celebrating tomorrow night. Even though it is a Monday.
> 
> The terrorists, the real ones regardless of nationality, will use any excuse in the world to do what they want to do. They hate America, everything it stands for, and all of us. They use a bunch of excuses. But it all boils down to hating America and everything she stands for. They'll simply use his death as another excuse. I'm not letting them damper my mood. Why? Simply because they have a new "excuse." Screw them. Time to celebrate.


 
+1,000,000,000


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> You realize that there is no 20th century analogue to this event; Hitler committed suicide and had his body recovered by Russians, Mussolini was executed by local communists, etc. This is the first time in modern history our men on the ground forced their way into an encampment, kicked in a door, and simply blew away the most wanted war criminal in the world.


 
Excellent point you bring up . . . Time to hand out some medals!


----------



## qip (May 2, 2011)

Greta said:


> Beam... yeah, I really do think there will be. The ones who will be 'in charge' now are likely to not be as 'level-headed'. They have shown in the past their tendancies toward extreme radical. And the whole martyr thing is right up there on their bucket lists... :ironic:




im not even worried about the leaders carrying out orders , my first thought were the cells just acting on there own in retaliation no matter if the leaders gave the order or not ...and no one knows how many cells there are but likely could be many which just makes it more possible


----------



## TDFbound (May 2, 2011)

*Re: OSAMA IS DEAD!!!*

oh, sorry! I didn't know where to put it and I honestly didn't bother looking to hard. I was super excited and just posted it first place I saw a "new thread" button.


----------



## Beamhead (May 2, 2011)

All I can say is I refuse to live in fear of any retaliation. Being ever vigilant is another matter, where I live situational awareness is second nature.


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

*Re: OSAMA IS DEAD!!!*

Woo-hoo, but yes, wrong thread.


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> All I can say is I refuse to live in fear of any retaliation. Being ever vigilant is another matter, where I live situational awareness is second nature.


 
Where I live, most folks are oblivious as Hell.

But I'll raise a glass to you tomorrow when I'm celebrating! (Along with another one to anyone else who's doing likewise.) :twothumbs


----------



## Norm (May 2, 2011)

Both Osama threads merged.
Norm


----------



## combinatorix (May 2, 2011)

Lights out for Mr. Bin Laden!


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

The mansion that Bin Laden was hiding in sounds like quite a fortress; Eight times bigger than any house in the area, at the end of a long road, 12-15 foot high concrete walls topped with barbed wire, two security gates, very few windows on the ground floor. But there were clues - trash was burned daily, the house had no phone or Internet connection, the couriers who moved in and out of the compound ad no known source of income..

The Navy SEALS required 40 minutes for the operation; Osama, one of Osama's sons, two other male adults, and a woman who was used as a human shield was killed. Osama did engage the operatives and fired on them. No operatives were lost, one helicopter was lost due to mechanical failure and was summarily self-destructed on-site.


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Where I live, most folks are oblivious as Hell.
> 
> But I'll raise a glass to you tomorrow when I'm celebrating! (Along with another one to anyone else who's doing likewise.) :twothumbs


 
Raise one for me too.

Interesting to note Hitler and bin Laden's death was announced on the exact same day, May 1st:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/may/1/newsid_3571000/3571497.stm


----------



## Potato42 (May 2, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> The mansion that Bin Laden was hiding in sounds like quite a fortress; Eight times bigger than any house in the area, at the end of a long road, 12-15 foot high concrete walls topped with barbed wire, two security gates, very few windows on the ground floor. But there were clues - trash was burned daily, the house had no phone or Internet connection, the couriers who moved in and out of the compound ad no known source of income..
> 
> The Navy SEALS required 40 minutes for the operation; Osama, one of Osama's sons, two other male adults, and a woman who was used as a human shield was killed. Osama did engage the operatives and fired on them. No operatives were lost, one helicopter was lost due to mechanical failure and was summarily self-destructed on-site.


 
Where are you getting all this info? The only stuff I can find basically says "He's dead!" and regurgitates the same stuff from other news stories. It would be nice to read more into what really happened.


----------



## leukos (May 2, 2011)

Sounds like he was awfully cozy in the heart of Pakistan....


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 2, 2011)

Moving this to the Cafe.

Bill


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> Where are you getting all this info? The only stuff I can find basically says "He's dead!" and regurgitates the same stuff from other news stories. It would be nice to read more into what really happened.



KFI News on the AM radio dial here in SoCal, they have quite a few veteran inside people.


----------



## PayBack (May 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Oh I agree with you. But I'm not letting that stop me from celebrating tomorrow night. Even though it is a Monday.
> 
> The terrorists, the real ones regardless of nationality, will use any excuse in the world to do what they want to do. They hate America, everything it stands for, and all of us. They use a bunch of excuses. But it all boils down to hating America and everything she stands for. They'll simply use his death as another excuse. I'm not letting them damper my mood. Why? Simply because they have a new "excuse." Screw them. Time to celebrate.


 
I think it's a bit simplitic and short sighted to say "They hate America, everything it stands for, and all of us. They use a bunch of excuses."

Some have "excuses" I can understand. I can't understand blowing up women and children, but there are occassions were I can understand their anger at America. Admittedly the anger should fall on their own governments first, but then they're sometimes chosen by the US in the first place too.

"They hate freedom" was a great Bush catch cry, but often untrue.


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

Got the little sucker!


----------



## Federal LG (May 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Oh I agree with you. But I'm not letting that stop me from celebrating tomorrow night. Even though it is a Monday.
> 
> The terrorists, the real ones regardless of nationality, will use any excuse in the world to do what they want to do. They hate America, everything it stands for, and all of us. They use a bunch of excuses. But it all boils down to hating America and everything she stands for. They'll simply use his death as another excuse. I'm not letting them damper my mood. Why? Simply because they have a new "excuse." Screw them. Time to celebrate.



I wish it was that simple... There are a lot of other countries in the world that stands for the same values America stands, and they´re not so hated as America is. Think about it.

Anyway, it´s good to see a bad guy out of the game. I like the implicit message US sent for all others bad guys. Cheers for President Obama for that one! I truly believe our planet is a better planet without Osama bin Laden.

But I´m worried for what is about to come. And it will come, unfortunately.

Payback said it all in his last post.


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

The announcement was made to the crowd midway through the Mets-Phillies game, you don't normally see that much celebration outside the World Series..


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

Federal LG said:


> I wish it was that simple... There are a lot of other countries in the world that stands for the same values America stands, and they´re not so hated as America is. Think about it.
> 
> Anyway, it´s good to see a bad guy ot of the game. I like the implicit message US sent for all others bad guys. Cheers for President Obama for that one! I truly believe our planet is a better planet without Osama bin Laden.
> 
> ...


 
I am far more optimistic. Under pressure, bullies don't double down, they fold.


----------



## Federal LG (May 2, 2011)

flashflood said:


> I am far more optimistic. Under pressure, bullies don't double down, they fold.



Agreed. Bullies...

But, are we talking about just "bullies"?

Well, only time will tell. I hope you´re right and I´m wrong.


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

flashflood said:


> Got the little sucker!


 
Just for reference he wasn't very little, he was 6'4"~6'6". lol

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/topten/usama-bin-laden


----------



## TedTheLed (May 2, 2011)

Keeping an eye on NY.. http://nyctmc.org/multiview.php

Select cam, then click little "view" button all the way on bottom of page..


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

CNN is showing the specific area (but not the specific building) where the mansion was located; the area is a retirement suburb on the outer reaches of a city - not a cave, not a highland outpost..


----------



## Imon (May 2, 2011)

Wow ... unreal.

I remember I just got out of my 9th grade history class when I heard the WTC was hit. The rest of the day we spent looking at news footage of the towers going down.
Hard to believe its been 10 years.


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

dudemar said:


> Raise one for me too.



Will do!

And for the two individuals taking just a bit of exception to what I posted regarding America being hated. Sorry guys, have encountered both of your posts in the past. You guys are decent fellows. No offense, I'm too busy celebrating to care about discussing the matter.


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

Lindsay Lohan tweets: "Go USA!" So it's time to celebrate even if you're already not sober..


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> Lindsay Lohan tweets: "Go USA!" So it's time to celebrate even if you're already not sober..


 
She's a drunken mess who screwed up her own career with her antics. And I could have sworn she was back in jail. But bless her patriotic little heart.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 2, 2011)

Raise one for me also, Monocrom.


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

Federal LG said:


> Agreed. Bullies...
> 
> But, are we talking about just "bullies"?
> 
> Well, only time will tell. I hope you´re right and I´m wrong.


 
Al Queda has been emasculated. They're done. When you truly believe that nothing can happen unless it is Allah's will, an event like this is devastating in a way that cynical, cosmopolitan western minds cannot truly grok. It cannot be spun or explained away; it threatens the very foundation of the movement.

I am much more concerned that a couple of days ago we took out Michael Corleone's family in Libya, but Michael lived.


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Raise one for me also, Monocrom.


 
Looks like I'll be drunk as Hell. Oh well, it's for a good cause. My CPF brothers and every decent American who has waited years for this news.


----------



## Beamhead (May 2, 2011)

PayBack said:


> "They hate freedom" was a great Bush catch cry, but often untrue.


Well it depends on who they is? Ask the leader/despot of Lybya, Syria, or Iran, there seem to be street level folk wanting freedom so I'll give you that.


----------



## redaudi (May 2, 2011)

hey, bin laden....


we f***ing told you so.


I'm celebrating. I'm not going to live in fear that they will instantly counterattack. sure, there will likely be an attempt at retaliation down the road, but right now i am willing to bet they are reeling. 

Any well thought out retaliation is going to be down the road, and I'm hoping by then, more inroads will be made into crushing al Qaeda. And anything that happens immediately will be a brash, rushed operation prone to mistakes and failure. All in all, I'm not horribly concerned. 
Things may get hairy for some of the fobs in Iraq and Afghanistan due to retaliatory mortar attacks, etc, but those boys are pretty well prepared for that. I know we were. 

A great justice has been done, and refusing to acknowledge that is pretty low in my book. 

I say feed him to the pigs. But then, I'm rather non-PC.

GO USA!


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

The assault operation was being watched in real time by intelligence chiefs in a conference room at Langley, VA, which erupted into applause at the completetion of the mission. So video of the entire event exists. Also, the DNA test which was performed on Osama's body will take a few days to process.


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

MSNBC's Rachel Maddow has been in the crowd in front of the White House since it started forming; she notes that the crowd is mostly college-age people, and makes the interesting observation that this means most of the crowd was in elementary school when 9/11 occurred, so that day and the war on terror are deeply ingrained in those now celebrating..


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

News footage of celebrations breaking out at Times Square and Ground Zero as well.

A far cry from the "celebration" that broke out at Washington Square park back on the very day the towers fell.


----------



## jtr1962 (May 2, 2011)

I'm glad to hear this for many reasons, including losing a friend in the 9/11 attacks. The US had every justification in the world for killing him.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 2, 2011)

bin laden's end most certainly strikes at the heart of these despicable terrorists.Justice served in my book!


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 2, 2011)

Personally, I'm in two minds about his death. Believe me when I say he got what he deserved, but somehow I just don't feel it's quite right to celebrate the death of a person regardless of who they were. :thinking:


----------



## Max_Power (May 2, 2011)

Some people make the world a better place by leaving it.


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Personally, I'm in two minds about his death. Believe me when I say he got what he deserved, but somehow I just don't feel it's quite right to celebrate the death of a person regardless of who they were. :thinking:


 
Ah, but that's assuming he was even a human being. 

I submit he stopped being that a long time ago, considering his actions. 

But that's a topic for a different thread.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 2, 2011)

Navy Seals kick ***. God bless those guys. They are heroes.


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Personally, I'm in two minds about his death. Believe me when I say he got what he deserved, but somehow I just don't feel it's quite right to celebrate the death of a person regardless of who they were. :thinking:


 
Bin Laden celebrated the deaths of 3,000 human beings about whom he knew absolutely nothing.

No earthly vengeance could ever settle that debt, so I'm happy to see him evicted from the planet.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 2, 2011)

flashflood said:


> Bin Laden celebrated the deaths of 3,000 human beings about whom he knew absolutely nothing.
> 
> No earthly vengeance could ever settle that debt, so I'm happy to see him evicted from the planet.


 
True, but is it less wrong to celebrate the death of one than the death of many?

It's not his death that I have a problem with. It's the reactions of some to his death that I'm finding a bit distasteful.


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> Navy Seals kick ***. God bless those guys. They are heroes.


 
Or maybe gals. How sweet would that be, if bin Laden's final moment was looking down the barrel of gun wielded by a young, immodest, and profoundly liberated American female?

Inshallah, let it be a chick who offed him.

And if the rumors are true that he was buried at sea, let us hope that he was wrapped in bacon and unceremoniously dumped in the midst of a school of sharks.

Let us hope also that they kept the head. There's a wall in Texas where it would go nicely.


----------



## Machete God (May 2, 2011)

> Latest on the Osama Raid: Tricked-Out Choppers, Live Tweets, Possible Pakistani Casualties


From Wired Magazine


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> True, but is it less wrong to celebrate the death of one than the death of many?
> 
> It's not his death that I have a problem with. It's the reactions of some to his death that I'm finding a bit distasteful.


 
It is nature of the man, not the number. If a man kills a woman and then police kill the man, there are two deaths, but only one of them is tragic. I do not equate the loss of innocence with the loss of evil. Not at all.


----------



## TyJo (May 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Personally, I'm in two minds about his death. Believe me when I say he got what he deserved, but somehow I just don't feel it's quite right to celebrate the death of a person regardless of who they were. :thinking:


 I agree that it feels odd celebrating death, but I believe America and the world should celebrate this justice and view it as a victory against terrorism. I do wonder about this talk of fallout that some speak of. This event will no doubt have an impact on the world, politics, etc., etc. However, I have a hard time believing that the ability and desire of terrorists to kill innocent people can somehow be increased by the killing of one of their leaders. If anything I hope it is demoralizing and leads to sloppy retaliation attempts that are thwarted with intelligence and cause no innocent loss of life, and results in the downfall of terrorism.


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> True, but is it less wrong to celebrate the death of one than the death of many?
> 
> It's not his death that I have a problem with. It's the reactions of some to his death that I'm finding a bit distasteful.


 
He was a monster who caused misery, suffering, and death. I've caused a bit of misery in my time. But just a bit. And only to those who behaved like jerks towards me. I never caused it on a grand scale. Never caused suffering or death to another human-being. (I've stepped on a few bugs. But who hasn't done that.)

To answer your question . . . Yes! Not only is it "less wrong," but it's absolutely right if the death is that of a monster. I'm not Jewish, and this is just a guess, but I'd bet good money that a $#!%load of Jews were celebrating the death of Hitler when they got the good news.

To me, speaking only for myself, it's a bit distasteful comparing the death of a truly vile and murderous individual to those of his victims . . . As if somehow their lives are on the same plain as his.

A more blatant example:

Two men in wheel-chairs. One got paralized during the war, while trying to drag his buddy to safety. The other? Home Invasion robbery, and he picked the wrong victim. Both in wheel-chairs. Do you treat them both exactly the same? I sure wouldn't.


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> To me, speaking only for myself, it's a bit distasteful comparing the death of a truly vile and murderous individual to those of his victims



Yes, exactly. Well said.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 2, 2011)

It's clear I should bow out of this conversation. I've stated my point, you've stated yours. I don't agree with yours and vice versa. Let's not get this thread shut down for bickering.


----------



## cratz2 (May 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Personally, I'm in two minds about his death. Believe me when I say he got what he deserved, but somehow I just don't feel it's quite right to celebrate the death of a person regardless of who they were. :thinking:


 
+1. I certainly won't lose a moment's sleep over his death, but I don't feel any more or any less safe. And while I am proud of our service men and women that did their part, seeing people celebrate in the street over death doesn't bring me any sense of pride whether they celebrating the death of 2,800 in New York, Ted Bundy or bin Laden.


----------



## radioactive_man (May 2, 2011)

You're all missing the most important aspect of this piece of news: which weapons lights did the SEALs use?

(Sorry, had to do it)


----------



## AnotherADDiction (May 2, 2011)

Wow, It is about time! I shall hoist a few for the SEALs tonight. I do wonder what lights they were packing. As a WTC survivor (I was at my office on the 97th floor of Tower 2 when the 1rst plane hit), this is a very welcome event.


----------



## cratz2 (May 2, 2011)

radioactive_man said:


> You're all missing the most important aspect of this piece of news: which weapons lights did the SEALs use?
> 
> (Sorry, had to do it)


 
I didn't miss it! It's been in my sig for years!


----------



## Xacto (May 2, 2011)

Imon said:


> Wow ... unreal.
> I remember I just got out of my 9th grade history class when I heard the WTC was hit. The rest of the day we spent looking at news footage of the towers going down.
> Hard to believe its been 10 years.


 
I just returned from a holiday, no 12 hours before the events I was sitting in a passenger jet and when one guy was walking towards the front (lavatory), I wondered how surreal it must be for passengers when someone kidnaps a plane. Or a plane crashing for whatever reason. 12 hours after those thoughts, I saw what happened in NY and DC, live on a german news channel and CNN. I truly will never forget that day and the days that came.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 2, 2011)

I was about to fall asleep, when I got the urge to pee. I stumbled out of bed, and after going to the bathroom, wandered into the living room to see what was being watched on television. The family member on the couch looked up. "Bin Laden is dead," he said. I was about to brush it off when I walked a bit closer to the television, close enough to see the bar at the bottom: "Bin Laden Killed." 

I was up until late, thinking over the ramifications.


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

Here's the compound:











And our only loss from the mission (which we destroyed):


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

I checked into my Facebook account this morning. The first thing I see is the theme to "Team America". LOL


----------



## Marmaduke (May 2, 2011)

Good job SEALS!!! I hope Bin Laden knew you were Americans before you pulled the trigger. 

The world is a better place without Bin Laden, Saddam Hussein, Adolph Hitler, and Joseph Stalin. Hopefully they are all now in the eternal custody of Satan in an unimaginably horrible place in Hell.


----------



## tomp (May 2, 2011)

All of us should celebrate by purchasing an American Made Flashlight


----------



## Monocrom (May 2, 2011)

StarHalo beat me to it.

Turns out Osama was living in a luxury mansion. It was the biggest structure in the entire town. 12-foot walls. Built in 2005 specifically to be his hideout. Apparently he moved his family in too.

Seems his raging Ego was bigger than his raging fanaticism. Hiding out in a freaking mansion! That's hilarious! Oh . . . That's going to go down as the biggest bone-headed decision in the history of the world. 

The way terrorists win is to get folks to worry and to dread the near future. "What are they going to do next?"

With me, they lose. Started celebrating last night. Off to the medical institute I attend tonight. Then more celebrating! Pass the brew, gentleman. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

An Abbottabad resident decided to Tweet some interesting goings-on in his neighborhood this morning:


----------



## DaveyJones (May 2, 2011)

funny, i herd he died of kidney failure around 03...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 2, 2011)

Holy crap! It took them long enough but really... that's bad ***...

Shao


----------



## PapaLumen (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations on a Job well done to the US Navy Seals. The world is a better place with this man gone.


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Personally, I'm in two minds about his death. Believe me when I say he got what he deserved, but somehow I just don't feel it's quite right to celebrate the death of a person regardless of who they were. :thinking:


 
I understand how you feel. One of the first thoughts that crossed my mind upon hearing the news was this quote:

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. 'Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that' "

-Jessica Dovey, Kobe, Japan


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2011)

Another good quote... author unknown...

"I have never wished a man dead, but have read some obituaries with great pleasure"


----------



## Marmaduke (May 2, 2011)

Greta said:


> Another good quote... author unknown...
> 
> "I have never wished a man dead, but have read some obituaries with great pleasure"


 
...Mark Twain is the author


----------



## cmanley (May 2, 2011)

Greta said:


> Another good quote... author unknown...
> 
> "I have never wished a man dead, but have read some obituaries with great pleasure"


 
It was Mark Twain who said that.

Beat me by 2 minutes


----------



## Federal LG (May 2, 2011)

jtr1962 said:


> I'm glad to hear this for many reasons, including losing a friend in the 9/11 attacks. The US had every justification in the world for killing him.



Agreed.

One thing is Bin Laden´s death (it´s a question of justice!).

Other different thing is the american foreign policy and it´s consequences for America itself (and for the world).

Sometimes people mix these two things...

Anyway, I´m glad he´s dead. Like it was said, US has every justification in the world for killing him. I thank the anonymous heroes (the military) that risked their lives invading that place to get Osama. You guys made the world a better place to live. Thank you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (May 2, 2011)

More about the video of the assault; I couldn't confirm it this morning, but as of this afternoon it does appear that the soldiers were wearing helmet cams while conducting the raid, which means there is actually first-person video of the event, probably from multiple sources.

Also, the feed was being watched in real-time in the White House situation room, as revealed in a photo just a few hours ago:







There have also been images of the interior of the compound (post-attack) released, which are way too graphic to post here; search "kill site" if you're up for it.


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

Wow the look on Obama's face.


----------



## angelofwar (May 2, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> More about the video of the assault; I couldn't confirm it this morning, but as of this afternoon it does appear that the soldiers were wearing helmet cams while conducting the raid, which means there is actually first-person video of the event, probably from multiple sources.
> 
> Also, the feed was being watched in real-time in the White House situation room, as revealed in a photo just a few hours ago:
> 
> ...


 
Ha-ha! The look on Hilaries face = "OMG". The look on Gates face = "I love this sh*t".


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

bin Laden's face was shown on Pakistani television, eyes were censored.


----------



## mudman cj (May 2, 2011)

That's a great quote from MLK. It reminds me of this one:

An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind. *Mahatma Gandhi*


----------



## dudemar (May 2, 2011)

mudman cj said:


> That's a great quote from MLK. It reminds me of this one:
> 
> An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind. *Mahatma Gandhi*


 
Yeah it's a great quote, they were both thinking along the same lines.


----------



## flashflood (May 2, 2011)

dudemar said:


> Wow the look on Obama's face.


 
That's a Pulitzer-worthy photo. Obama's expression says "holy cow, this is deadly serious and there is no Plan B: I really am the president of the United States". Which I think any normal human would feel at a moment like this.


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

Kept right on celebrating!

Went to a nice neighborhood restaurant. Not a sad face there. Not one! Walked up to the Bar. Met a lovely serving wench. Yup, a real one. Kristin. Couldn't have been older than 24. Had on a black sweat-shirt with rhinestone wings on the back. Large, Angel, wings. Wore a pink dress under that, with plenty of frills. And a tasteful but low neck-line. Simply lovely.

And she brought me beer and burgers. That's what you call "Win," right there. (Good old Charlie got nothing on me.)

Gets better . . . Hours later, I'm headed home. Got pulled over for the first time in nearly a decade. And if it wasn't that long, damn if it doesn't feel that way. I was speeding a bit. He had me dead to rights. And . . . He let me off with a warning! You guys outside of New York have no clue how rare that is! That's like finding a Black Dorcy AAA model without the fish-eye optic. Yes! That rare!! There are flashaholics who don't even believe it even exists. Others who have seen a rare pic of one. I own one! Yup, even the NYPD is in a celebratory mood. And why not? They deserve to celebrate too.

As for famous quotes, here's another one:

"All it takes for evil to win is for good men to do nothing." 

As for me, I'm still celebrating. Freaking Hell, I've got the energy of a 17 year-old. Might celebrate tomorrow at Dave & Buster's with one of my friends from back in the day, might head on over and pay another visit to my new Angel. Cheers!


----------



## dudemar (May 3, 2011)

flashflood said:


> That's a Pulitzer-worthy photo. Obama's expression says "holy cow, this is deadly serious and there is no Plan B: I really am the president of the United States". Which I think any normal human would feel at a moment like this.


 
I thought he had the look of steel.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 3, 2011)

dudemar said:


> I thought he had the look of steel.


Political commentary removed - Empath

Great quote Monocrom, and one of my favorites when I hear good people say they don't want to get involved. We're all involved, whether we want to be or not and the removal of Bin Laden is most definitely not something to be disturbed by.

*******
While politics can become a large factor in this discussion, that's the area that is reserved for discussion in the Underground or elsewhere. - Empath

*******


----------



## flashflood (May 3, 2011)

mudman cj said:


> That's a great quote from MLK. It reminds me of this one:
> 
> An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind. *Mahatma Gandhi*



Gandhi's approach worked only because his opponent was the modern British. The British could have just killed Gandhi, but they didn't. Not because of who Gandhi was, but because of who the British were.

Tiananmen Square is a more typical outcome, globally.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 3, 2011)

I do fear what will come next. There are some really berserk and bad bad people with access to unimaginable WMD's who will be triggered by this event. It was coming eventually anyway, and there's no way to protect open societies.


----------



## DM51 (May 3, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> I do fear what will come next. There are some really berserk and bad bad people with access to unimaginable WMD's who will be triggered by this event. It was coming eventually anyway, and there's no way to protect open societies.


I think it is wise to feel apprehensive, and a raised level of vigilance by everyone would be advisable. However, the pro-Osama crazies will now be so furious that they are very likely to rush things, and they will therefore be more likely to make mistakes and fail.


----------



## Kingfisher (May 3, 2011)

Spare a thought for the poor 72 virgins...


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 3, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> Spare a thought for the poor 72 virgins...


 
I hadn't thought of that!

Time to pay up?


----------



## beerwax (May 3, 2011)

anyone care to guess what the plot of the next 'call of duty' will be.?


----------



## Kingfisher (May 3, 2011)

....and the film


----------



## DM51 (May 3, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> Spare a thought for the poor 72 virgins...


 
Ever wonder why they are still virgins?






















You don't want to see the other 68.


----------



## Beamhead (May 3, 2011)

LMAO, DM there are soooooooooo many witty replies running around in my head but 99% would get me a time out so I'll just say that those folks are too good for Bin Laden.


----------



## Mjolnir (May 3, 2011)

Speaking of the reaction by bin Laden's supperters, I came across this article that was written about a week before he was killed:
http://www.dnaindia.com/world/repor...in-laden-is-caught-or-killed-al-qaeda_1535969

I find the timing very odd considering he was killed a week later. Hopefully this is just an idle threat though; I'm not sure why there isn't more publicity surrounding this since he is now dead.


----------



## Empath (May 3, 2011)

dudemar said:


> I understand how you feel. One of the first thoughts that crossed my mind upon hearing the news was this quote:
> 
> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that"
> 
> -Martin Luther King Jr.


 
Attributing that to MLK is in dispute, according to The Baltimore Sun.


----------



## Xacto (May 3, 2011)

Downed this last night in honor of all the sheepdog out there! Job well done, one tango down.






Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Federal LG (May 3, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> I do fear what will come next. There are some really berserk and bad bad people with access to unimaginable WMD's who will be triggered by this event. It was coming eventually anyway, and there's no way to protect open societies.



+1


----------



## Federal LG (May 3, 2011)

Kingfisher said:


> Spare a thought for the poor 72 virgins...



That´s a very common mistake from people who never read anything serious about Islam or the Koran. There is no mention about "72 virgins in heaven" for a muslim who dies like a martyr, or in a "holy war" in the Koran.

Someone said that, and ocidental media just keeps repeating...

Maybe this article can explain better to us: http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2002/jan/12/books.guardianreview5

p.s.: I´m white, christian and ocidental. :wave:


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

When you think about it, it would be pretty screwed up if it were true.

Young girl, lives her life pure, obeys her parents, the teachings of her faith . . . Sadly, dies at a young age. What's her reward for the life of purity & virtue she lead? Being a slave along with a small army of similar girls to a perverted old mass-murderer??

Of course that's not a real part of Islam or any religion.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (May 3, 2011)

Federal LG said:


> +1



Or...nothing will happen except more war (and everything that comes with it), threats which demand more security, and corporate tax and subsidy style thievery...hormone-enhanced by both quantitative easing and election-controlling injections of cash, media wars, and lobbying.

I say bring them home already. This show has been over for some time now. The Homeland needs an overhaul, and fast.

obi


----------



## russthetoolman (May 3, 2011)

I salute you Seal Team 6. Past, present and future.
It is my wish your victory get public validation.
This is the moment that you should be on TV (identities veiled, of course) , so that we may honor your drive, dedication and faith in all that is truly good. 
You trained till you couldn't fail.
You were watched over and came out alive when others didn't. 
My dad said that once in passing, he was an Army Captain of E.O.D., now I get it!! 
What you committed to, trained for, and accomplished is truly inspiring for this nation!!!! 
Love to you all.
Russ


----------



## dudemar (May 3, 2011)

Empath said:


> Attributing that to MLK is in dispute, according to The Baltimore Sun.


 
This article explains it eloquently, same Atlantic writer:

http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/05/anatomy-of-a-fake-quotation/238257/


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (May 3, 2011)




----------



## dudemar (May 3, 2011)

I was waiting for someone to post that picture LOL


----------



## TyJo (May 3, 2011)

As I mentioned earlier, I still do not see how this event can increase the desire or ability of terrorists to do harm, I think their capacity to do harm is the same or has been decreased by the killing of bin laden. They always have and still do want to kill innocent people, their lack of success is due to the fact that they are outgunned, outsmarted, and simply don't have the resources. The circumstances surrounding the killing don't portray bin laden or allow his death to function as a martyr. He has ran like a coward for a decade, hidden, been isolated from his al qaeda following, fallen out of leadership, and finally killed. Even to his most devoted followers I do not see how this can be motivating or sound righteous.


----------



## angelofwar (May 3, 2011)

Not sure if it's been said anywhere else on the net, but I just came up with this...

What was the last thing that went through Bin Ladens mind?

A) Jihad

B) Knowing that he died a Martyr

C) "Oh Crap!!!"

D) A round of 5.56mm

Correct Answer:

D


----------



## Retinator (May 3, 2011)

You know, I was thinking, it took around 40 mins to get the job done right?

Couldn't someone have posed as a pizza delivery guy and do it under 30?



FINALLY!

One unmentioned tragedy here is that many of these guys are clever, smart, resourceful etc.... If they'd quit blowing people up and worked on bettering their situation, everyone would be better off.

And it's their own people who get screwed from all sides. Sad.


----------



## angelofwar (May 3, 2011)

Yes rentinator! Well said. I was reading some blogs the other day, people praising Bin Laden, and blaming the west and this that the other...having been to Iraq and seeing Iraqi kids in the hospital hurt/hlaf blown up/burnt by insurgent bombs and mortars, it pisses me off to no end when the get up on their pedestal and blame us for everything. Al-Queda/Jihadists...if your life sucks, be real men and do something about it...get rid of your governments...make your life better...quit blaming us. We had our "spring" 200 years ago, so quit hatin'. If you ain't gonna do somethin' about it, or decide to do the wrong thing about, be prepared to deal with the consequences. 

September 11th made us mad, but I don't think it "pissed the country off" as bad as we can be...we haven't yet begun to fight...

Rant over, thanks for reading...


----------



## TedTheLed (May 3, 2011)

Yep..
And imagine what we could do with the extra trillion dollars it cost to get him..
(world war 1 cost 'only' 250 to 400 billion dollars (not inflation adjusted...)
....and the million civilian lives...
He was old and sick, we probably dild him a frikin favor, we should all die as quickly and pain free..
We shoulda taken him alive...


----------



## Monocrom (May 3, 2011)

TedTheLed said:


> Yep..
> And imagine what we could do with the extra trillion dollars it cost to get him..
> (world war 1 cost 'only' 250 to 400 billion dollars (not inflation adjusted...)
> ....and the million civilian lives...
> ...


 
A young woman on a forum outside of CPF where I'm also a regular, posted a general breakdown of all the time, money, and resources that it took to get Osama. And she raised an excellent point, without even knowing it. Namely . . . 

As Americans, we *WILL* find you. We don't care how much it costs, how much gas we use up, resources or time. We *WILL* find you! Like a rabid dog who has zeroed in on his preferred buttocks. We *WILL* find out where you are. We are not going to stop until you are brought to Justice. And if you decide that enough time has passed that you can stop maintaining a very low profile, move into a mansion in a town where it's the biggest structure there, move your immediate family in with you, and live as though you're a well-to-do retiree in Florida, well; that's your stupid decision. We don't care about the economic factor, the use of resources, or any of that. When you murder innocent people in our nation, we *WILL* find you. 

Be right back. I'm going to get some Jack Daniels and soda. Yup, still celebrating. I make a mean Jack & Coke, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Beamhead (May 4, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Be right back. I'm going to get some Jack Daniels and soda. Yup, still celebrating. I make a mean Jack & Coke, if I do say so myself.


Old #7 and me used to be best buds, try this once, take a tall glass, 1 shot of Jack, 1 shot of Peppermint Schnapps 2 ice cubes and top it off with ginger ale. :buddies:


----------



## Monocrom (May 4, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Old #7 and me used to be best buds, try this once, take a tall glass, 1 shot of Jack, 1 shot of Peppermint Schnapps 2 ice cubes and top it off with ginger ale. :buddies:


 
You know, that really does sound good.

I guess technically it's morning. Bit late for alcohol now. Will try it very soon. No ginger ale and only Peach Schnapps in the cabinet. Thanks for helping me celebrate. :twothumbs


----------



## BuddTX (May 4, 2011)

Beamhead said:


> Old #7 and me used to be best buds, try this once, take a tall glass, 1 shot of Jack, 1 shot of Peppermint Schnapps 2 ice cubes and top it off with ginger ale. :buddies:


 
Make that Rumplemintzs instead of Peppermint Schnapps, and call me a cab . . .


----------



## Xacto (May 4, 2011)

A drink I read about on Facebook, I think the poster called it "Bin Laden"

"Two shots and a splash of water".

Made my day, had a good laugh.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## smokinbasser (May 4, 2011)

Is anybody familiar with the phrase "photgraphs or it didn't happen"?? This is the same government that told us Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Beamhead (May 4, 2011)

smokinbasser said:


> Is anybody familiar with the phrase "photgraphs or it didn't happen"?? This is the same government that told us Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.


I use "POYAL" pics or you are lying.


----------



## StarHalo (May 4, 2011)

I personally don't need photographs; videos of beheadings and images of blood and gore are _their_ way, not ours. The DNA test will be far more conclusive than any photograph anyway.



smokinbasser said:


> This is the same government that told us Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.



That would be the previous government.


----------



## BriteIdea (May 4, 2011)

smokinbasser said:


> Is anybody familiar with the phrase "photgraphs or it didn't happen"?? This is the same government that told us Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.


That's a true statement, BUT, with today's photoshop anything can be made to look real. 
Sometimes we just have to believe certain stories. Can you imagine if bin Laden showed up later on. In short between media and high ranking government officials claim his death, I'm satisfied that bin Laden, himself, is no longer a threat.

However, does this open a new can of worms? I'm sure that theory was talked about before his demise. There are, and will be, all kinds of conspiracy theories floating around. If he ever did resurface (poor choice of words) I think a lot of high ranking people would have egg on their faces and a lot of "splaining to do, Lucy"


----------



## SgtCuts (May 4, 2011)

Take it with a grain of salt bin laden has been dead for over 5 years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveyJones (May 4, 2011)

smokinbasser said:


> Is anybody familiar with the phrase "photgraphs or it didn't happen"?? This is the same government that told us Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.



also the same govt that around 03 expressed having no interest whatsoever in getting osama bin laden.
and then made a big deal out of saddam, when he started driving down the price of oil.

anyways it doesnt matter one bit if this guy lives or dies, it will have zero effect on terrorism in general.
well other then pissing off the entire muslim world, again, when they desecrated his body with a burial at sea.

why is it the us does everything it possibly can utterly wrong whenever it has the chance?
and why is it that noone so far has ever mentioned the fact that america is waging a war on 2 fronts???
no military force in history has ever won a war on 2 fronts, and now they are opening up a new front in lybia?

so what is happening to the usa?

a war on 2.5 fronts, massive wealth passing from the people into the hands of individuals,
still no repeal of the patriot act and military comissions act, which are in now way deminished in their 
ability to empower a would be tyrant, and a general public that is 
blind to the fact that the left and the right are furthering the exact same agenda.

how can this persist without the utter and total destruction of the usa?

your military is stuck overseas, your money is becoming worthless...
what if another 911 attack happens right now?


----------



## DaveyJones (May 4, 2011)

> Sometimes we just have to believe certain stories.



no you don't
you make it sound like there is a binary choice between knowing and believing.
allow me to suggest a third option, that imo is worth considering:

the acceptence of ignorance.
simply accept the fact that u do not know, and unless/until new information
presents itself, leave it at that.


----------



## DM51 (May 4, 2011)

Federal LG said:


> I just don´t believe that "we threw his body in the ocean" part of the story...


 
My guess is they did... most of it, anyway. They may have kept one or two mementoes...


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 4, 2011)

TyJo said:


> As I mentioned earlier, I still do not see how this event can increase the desire or ability of terrorists to do harm, I think their capacity to do harm is the same or has been decreased by the killing of bin laden. They always have and still do want to kill innocent people, their lack of success is due to the fact that they are outgunned, outsmarted, and simply don't have the resources. The circumstances surrounding the killing don't portray bin laden or allow his death to function as a martyr. He has ran like a coward for a decade, hidden, been isolated from his al qaeda following, fallen out of leadership, and finally killed. Even to his most devoted followers I do not see how this can be motivating or sound righteous.


 
I understand your points, but then we are not ignorant, uneducated, desperate fanatical terrorists, and can't think like them. Those who have put Bin Laden on their pedestal, revere him as the greatest Muslim alive. Killing him becomes a "trigger" event, that when coupled with the American jubilation (which I support and understand), will justify the most severe reactions possible. Our borders are not secure, and various types of WMD's abound. I wish it wasn't so.


----------



## Beamhead (May 4, 2011)

My only bone of contention is those who wanted the Abu Ghraib photos released are now suddenly sensitive about releasing a photo of the worlds most wanted terrorist at room temp. :shrug:


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 4, 2011)

I have much more of a concern about these things being presented/highlighted, in addition to all the disclosures of what intel was seized.

Stealth Helicopter and copious tactical details revealed, with following videos going on and on.

Circular firing squad Leon Panetta conversation leaving less and less certainty.


----------



## Sway (May 4, 2011)

He's dead Jim!



Later
Kelly


----------



## TyJo (May 4, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> I understand your points, but then we are not ignorant, uneducated, desperate fanatical terrorists, and can't think like them. Those who have put Bin Laden on their pedestal, revere him as the greatest Muslim alive. Killing him becomes a "trigger" event, that when coupled with the American jubilation (which I support and understand), will justify the most severe reactions possible. Our borders are not secure, and various types of WMD's abound. I wish it wasn't so.


I still feel that this won't increase the capacity/ability of terrorists to do harm, but I do understand your points. I agree that it is not possible to understand the thinking of terrorists, our borders are not secure enough, and that there are effective weapons that terrorists have access to.

I do not buy into the idea that "billions of dollars were used to capture this one man." The money used in intelligence and such was not to kill bin laden, but rather prevent terror attacks and fight terrorism as a whole. I doubt there was a "bin laden fund", but if there was I hope my tax dollars were in it.


----------



## Federal LG (May 4, 2011)

smokinbasser said:


> Is anybody familiar with the phrase "photgraphs or it didn't happen"?? This is the same government that told us Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.



That´s what I was thinking: photographs or it didn´t happen!

First they said Bin Laden was armed and used a woman as a human shield. Now, they said it didn´t happened.

Someone said they have videos of the full action, with pictures of Obama and Mrs. Clinton watching the slaughter. Now they say there was no live video footage.

Maybe they show the "DNA test". Would it be a piece of paper with a red word "Match" on it? Is it a solid proof??

I want to believe Bin Laden is dead, but I thought US government would show pictures proving it. I wouldn´t believe in a DNA test wrote in a piece of paper. Like a CPF friend said, US government said Iraq has weapons of mass destruction once...

Spread the pictures. Prove what you said, and make what Sun Tzu wrote in the ancient "Art of War":

*"Kill one, terrify a thousand."*

Maybe the bad guys will think twice when they see what a Seal Unit can do with their enemies. 

I think most of the world population would want to see those pictures (if it exists...).


But... respectfully guys... do you always believe in EVERYTHING your government says? :shrug:


----------



## redaudi (May 5, 2011)

smokinbasser said:


> Is anybody familiar with the phrase "photgraphs or it didn't happen"?? This is the same government that told us Iraq had weapons of mass destruction.


 
'weapons of mass destruction' are categorized as nuclear, chemical, or biological weapons. Iraq 100% used mustard gas on Iranian troops, and Kurdish civilians. This is a proven fact from the Iran-Iraq war. 

Nukes aren't the only WMD out there.


----------



## TyJo (May 5, 2011)

I disagree with the conspiracy theories. 9/11 was not a conspiracy, the killing of bin laden is not a conspiracy. I do not believe everything that the media says, but I do believe in the United States Government. I cannot fathom the amount of effort that a "hoax" or "conspiracy" would require, but I do think that this would have been leaked by now based on the simple fact that very large amounts of people would be involved. Bin laden is dead, I don't need further evidence, but I would love to see the video, or picture, because I enjoy evil being destroyed.

This is a complex issue and there have been opinions that have challenged my own, but I attempt to understand them without bias. Obviously bias is impossible to avoid, I understand that my opinions are affected by my beliefs/morals/etc. There will always be those who deny bin laden is dead. This cannot be changed with DNA evidence, or pictures, or video. I do not know what should be done with the evidence that shows he is gone.

I guess I hope the world as a whole can understand that this isn't a conspiracy. Bin laden is dead, and the U.S. government killed him and disposed of him properly. The understanding or opinion surrounding the situation does not matter, USA did it perfect.


----------



## Mjolnir (May 5, 2011)

The article about the video blackout is interesting... It does seem like there are some significant inconsistencies about the story, first with the claim the bin Laden was armed when he was not, and that his wife had maybe been used as a human shield... However, the fact that the President and his team weren't actually watching the feed makes all of this confusion reasonable, since any information would have to come from debriefing the SEALs themselves, and human memory is a very imprecise thing in general, especially when the details that need to be remembered are those of a high adrenaline firefight in the dark, where it might not have been completely clear what was going on as it was occuring. 

I don't doubt that he is now dead considering many of his supporters are calling him a martyr; if he was still alive there would no doubt be some sort of denial by Al Qaeda or a video featuring bin Laden himself. Obama said that bin Laden "will not walk this earth again," and I believe him. Pictures would provide more concrete proof, but he has decided not to release them so that seems to be out of the question. Honestly I think that they should have been released because I feel that transparent journalism is especially important in war in order to prevent the populace from falling victim to propoganda; in order to make educated judgements about going to war we must understand what can result from it. The people who would be offended by the release of his picture are already offended by his death. I am by no means an expert on this matter, but the radicals in Al Qaeda and other organizations are set on their beliefs and nothing we do as a nation will change their views of us; they clearly already hate us enough to do whatever they can to destroy us. If they had nuclear material or a biological weapon they would be planning to use it already, and I very much doubt that releasing a picture of bin Laden would make them any more likely to do so, as they already hate America pretty much the maximum amount possible.
I suppose there could be a risk of some sort of less organized riots following release of the pictures because it somehow is disrespectful to bin Laden or his religion, but I feel that he lost the privilege of respect when he decided to organize terrorist attacks that killed other humans. 

And this is my own personal belief, but I strongly disagree with those who are critical of the way bin Laden's body was disposed. Why should he deserve a proper burial according to his beliefs when thousands of other people were killed because of him, thereby stripping them of something much more important than the right to their desired burial: their lives. Those with no respect for life deserve no respect in death.
To quote Clint Eastwood's charater in the 1992 film Unforgiven:
"It's a hell of a thing, killing a man. Take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have." 
bin Laden took away everything from thousands of people. I feel that he should be allowed to keep nothing in death, including his dignity.


----------



## Marmaduke (May 5, 2011)

Photos and video footage will be released by Obama in due time. With an election fast approaching, they are being saved as a "Trump" card for a time that will bounce poll numbers and achieve maximum political gain.


----------



## angelofwar (May 5, 2011)

DaveyJones said:


> your military is stuck overseas, your money is becoming worthless...
> what if another 911 attack happens right now?



We (I) got it covered...from the military aspect anyways...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (May 5, 2011)

Mjolnir said:


> "It's a hell of a thing, killing a man. Take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have."
> bin Laden took away everything from thousands of people. I feel that he should be allowed to keep nothing in death, including his dignity.



+1


----------



## DaFABRICATA (May 5, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> We (I) got it covered...from the military aspect anyways...:thumbsup:


 

And for that! We thank you my friend!!:bow::grouphug:
Stay Safe:wave:


----------



## flashflood (May 5, 2011)

I'm certain he's really dead. Think about it. If Obama made this announcement in late October 2012, I'd be skeptical. But he's making it now, well over a year before the next election. Any bounce he gets from this will be long gone by then, indeed probably by next week, as people return to focusing on $5.00 gasoline and other more immediate concerns. So there is really no upside to lying about it. By contrast, the downside risk is being proven wrong by a new bin Laden video, mocking the failed attack on his doppelgänger. It would absolutely destroy his reelection campaign.

In short, even if you don't generally like or trust Obama, it doesn't matter in this case: simple self-preservation dictates that you don't make an announcement of this kind unless you are absolutely certain it is true.


----------



## BriteIdea (May 5, 2011)

DaveyJones said:


> no you don't
> you make it sound like there is a binary choice between knowing and believing.
> allow me to suggest a third option, that imo is worth considering:
> 
> ...


 
There comes a time in your life when you/we hear all kinds of stuff, the bad guys, media hype and what's wrong with the world. If our heads of states say he's dead whether this week or last 5 years ago, if nothing else, it will relax some of our smaller minded people. 

No matter what tragic event takes place we need to move on and figure how to "better" this planet we call home. bin Laden was a figure head and I'm sure he had many brainwashed followers willing to sacrifice there meaningless lives.

It's about freedom and democracy. If bin Laden was taken before the courts there would have been a lot more hell to pay and a circus like you wouldn't believe. You thought O.J. Simpsaon and Lindsay Loahan was bad?????
I don't need video or picture proof.

If they say he's dead let's accept that and move on *OR* this will be a soap opera for years to come. If he resurfaces again, they'll re-kill him again [touch of humor and sarcasm-noted]


----------



## OCD (May 5, 2011)

BriteIdea said:


> There comes a time in your life when you/we hear all kinds of stuff, the bad guys, media hype and what's wrong with the world. If our heads of states say he's dead whether this week or last 5 years ago, if nothing else, it will relax some of our smaller minded people.
> 
> No matter what tragic event takes place we need to move on and figure how to "better" this planet we call home. bin Laden was a figure head and I'm sure he had many brainwashed followers willing to sacrifice there meaningless lives.
> 
> ...


 
+1


----------



## MichaelW (May 5, 2011)

*Theatre of the absurd*

Usama bin Laden died a LONG time ago.
He was not alive to see the year 2002.

Secondly it would have been nice to arrest him, give him a trial, and see 1 piece of evidence that he had anything to do with the 9/11 inside job.


----------



## Marmaduke (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*



MichaelW said:


> Usama bin Laden died a LONG time ago.
> He was not alive to see the year 2002.
> 
> Secondly it would have been nice to arrest him, give him a trial, and see 1 piece of evidence that he had anything to do with the 9/11 inside job.


 Everybody knows he was an innocent victim and Bush and Cheney personally blew up the twin towers so they lie the country into a war for oil to help rich people screw over poor people. BTW the real reason US missions to the moon ended is because the dark side of the moon is now inhabited by Klingons.


----------



## Beamhead (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*

I see a train a comin.............rollin down the track........................


----------



## Launch Mini (May 5, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> I have much more of a concern about these things being presented/highlighted, in addition to all the disclosures of what intel was seized.
> 
> Stealth Helicopter and copious tactical details revealed, with following videos going on and on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marmaduke (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*

My comments were dripping with sarcasm. It is unfortunate that yours are not^


----------



## Grytpype (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*



MichaelW said:


> ... if you want to know how it was done, read away... I, firsthand, was at the ...



Getting one or two nutty posts in this thread... :duh2:


----------



## alpg88 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*



MichaelW said:


> Controlled demolition implies inside job.
> ]



lmao, do you have any idea what is involved in controlled demo??????


----------



## StarHalo (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*



MichaelW said:


> I, firsthand, was at



And you've also been on CPF long enough to know that overtly political commentary will get a thread closed, which we do not appreciate. So how about you put all that Underground where it belongs..



alpg88 said:


> lmao, do you have any idea what is involved in controlled demo??????



Don't feed the trolls.

______

Also, I think the impact on Al Queda from all the computers and thumb drives we got off Osama has been greatly underplayed; we now know every bit of information that's been shared with their leader for who knows how long - anything that was being planned or even theorized has now been revealed in full to the US. This essentially means they'll have to hit the reset button on their entire organization, restart everything from square one. If there is retaliation for our raid, it could be a long time coming..


----------



## Marmaduke (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*



StarHalo said:


> Also, I think the impact on Al Queda from all the computers and thumb drives we got off Osama has been greatly underplayed; we now know every bit of information that's been shared with their leader for who knows how long - anything that was being planned or even theorized has now been revealed in full to the US. This essentially means they'll have to hit the reset button on their entire organization, restart everything from square one. If there is retaliation for our raid, it could be a long time coming..



Yes, hopefully the information will lead to many, many more US raids against Al Qaeda...


----------



## Greta (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Theatre of the absurd*

Time to put this baby to bed. G'night Gracey!


----------

